# sharkola....



## bobbee01 (Aug 15, 2005)

I made my first trip into the surf with my kayak this past weekend. I started catching slimers and then decided that since it was flat I would take the yak out a bit further. Well...I went about 250yds off the beach and proceeded to soak a shrimp with little result. I was bored so I started to tap the side of the yak with my fingers. That must of sounded like something to the sharks because they came out of no where. They would swim up real slow then swooosh away. It was all fun until a big one did it and swooshed right up next to the yak and bumped it...I think it was a bull shark...probably about 5 ft it length and very broad. It scared the you no what out of me so I paddled back in. you guys can have the sharks


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Interesting!


----------



## SKSOUTH (Jul 9, 2006)

Tap Tap, Tap Tap, Tap Tap Tap Tap, Tap Tap Tap Tap Tap Tap Tap


----------



## aceshooter01 (Jun 27, 2006)

Lol


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Thats funny.....................good rpt.


----------



## bjreid (Sep 12, 2006)

Skary!!!


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

The shark guys are gonna be inviting you fishing with them now. "Just a little further Bobbee!"


----------



## Mitchw123456 (Aug 14, 2005)

what color is your yak? I'm going to start painting my baits that color! j/k of course


----------



## wushizfishin (Jul 25, 2006)

Where did you find smooth SURF this past weekend?


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

*aug 15*

old post


----------

